
California More Than Doubles Solar Power Market In 2013 - ph0rque
http://solarindustrymag.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.13637
======
ph0rque
Pretty interesting, even though after a minute, you realize the article can be
summed up as, "exponential growth is exponential".

